# itchy in early pregnancy?



## vertrouwen (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all! I'm 6 dpo and when I woke up this morning my belly button was horribly itchy - almost as if someone was pulling on it or something and itchy! Then my legs got itchy and the top of my chest.

I don't remember this from my first pregnancy, but I know that pregnancy hormones, namely estrogen, can make people really itchy. I'm wondering if this is an early sign?

We weren't actively trying, but I believe I felt ovulation (mild crampy pain on left ovary region that lasted a couple days and went away ... felt the first hint of the pain on the day I should have o'd) and if that was in fact ovulation, then our sex happened about two hours after that initial pain. For the past couple days I've felt off and on menstrual-like cramps, but very mild... and gassy! I'm still nursing my toddler, so I can't really tell if my breasts are sore or just sensitive from nursing. Also hard to tell if they are in fact fuller from a pregnancy or just the usual ebbs and flows of nursing. So confusing! I'm impatient!


----------



## pisces-in-vt (Feb 2, 2006)

HI vertrouven, in my first pregnancy, I became incredibly itchy on the back of my head - I even called the doctor to see if I could take something/use some kind of topical steroid (I couldn't!) It was within the first two -three weeks, I recall.

In fact, I think I may be pg with # 2 right now and I'm "hoping" that I wake up with an incredibly itchy scalp again... just so I have another inkling that I might be pg again...

keep us posted if you are pg


----------



## HadhratKhadija (Feb 4, 2009)

11 weeks and suddenly my back is really itchy.


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

My back is so itchy too! I'm 12+weeks now and this has been happening for several weeks. It itches just along my spine- it's wacky! Lotions, potions & creams don't help and there are no visible signs of a dry spot or rash or anything.







: Good Luck on your BFP!


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Good luck to you!! The only time I was ever itchy during pregnancy was when my belly started to grow and my skins was stretching. I was lathered with lotion on my belly at ALL times, it seemed like.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Just a public service announcement:

if itchiness in pregnancy is severe or keeps getting worse, is all over your body, or on the bottoms of your feet and your palms, with no visible rash-- that can be a sign of interhepatic cholestasis, which is a liver condition which is not dangerous for mama but can negatively affect baby, especially in the third trimester.

OP-- clearly you do not have this condition! But whenever I hear about itchy pregnant mamas, I feel compelled to put this out there, because so many very competent OBs and midwives know nothing about it, so it often goes unrecognized and untreated.


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

in my first Trimester as well. It was so bad that I couldn't fall asleep at night sometimes. The two things that helped me were taking Oatmeal baths before bed, and using Gold Bond Body Lotion (the triple action relief).. also when I asked my OB later 2nd trimester she said I could go back to using Claritin for my allergies, and it seemed to help. I was desperate!!


----------



## cinnamongrl (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
Just a public service announcement:

if itchiness in pregnancy is severe or keeps getting worse, is all over your body, or on the bottoms of your feet and your palms, with no visible rash-- that can be a sign of interhepatic cholestasis, which is a liver condition which is not dangerous for mama but can negatively affect baby, especially in the third trimester.

OP-- clearly you do not have this condition! But whenever I hear about itchy pregnant mamas, I feel compelled to put this out there, because so many very competent OBs and midwives know nothing about it, so it often goes unrecognized and untreated.

Good to know! tnx!!
I don't think I have this... luckily


----------

